# Maglite bulb question



## Skydog6653 (Mar 7, 2016)

I can't locate the original style, flange bulb. What do most do, replace with a nite ize? Convert to LED?


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 7, 2016)

replace with new style bulb, or find old type on the internet, there are quite a lot of them available there.


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 7, 2016)

Do you want approximately the same output, but with greatly increased durability, a much better beam pattern and 10x + the run time? Try a Dorcy LED drop in bulb. It has the same shape and flange as a normal incan bulb takes the same time to replace and costs $5 or less.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 7, 2016)

Skydog6653 said:


> I can't locate the original style, flange bulb. What do most do, replace with a nite ize? Convert to LED?



Try these folks

http://flashlightsunlimited.com/magbulbs.htm
^^ they have the hookup


----------



## Skydog6653 (Mar 24, 2016)

I got the flashlight "up & running"! I replaced the bulb with a nite ize. My only issue is, there is a dark spot in the middle of the beam. Is this normal?


----------



## lightlover (Mar 24, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> ... the same output... with greatly increased durability ... a much better beam pattern and 10x + the run time? ...



Difficult to argue any of that. 
It kind of defines Incandescent v. LED.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2016)

Skydog6653 said:


> I got the flashlight "up & running"! I replaced the bulb with a nite ize. My only issue is, there is a dark spot in the middle of the beam. Is this normal?



It's not normal in any of the Nite Ize'd Mags I own.

You should be able to focus out the hole. 
Well, I can't speak for the pre-bi-pin able type where the bulb slid in only. 

I have a few 'krypton' age Mags where there is a collar you unscrew that holds in the bulb.
You can get a 2 pin kit for that and use new style 2 pin MagStar bulbs that come with it.

If you have that sort of bulb holder I wonder if you've threaded the collar all the way down. That spring action of it tends to resist you threading the collar down all the way. Try a little dab of silicone grease on the threads the collar screws onto for an easier re-assemble.


----------



## Skydog6653 (Apr 2, 2016)

My apologies to the forum and nite ize. I purchased a maglite incadescent bulb at the same time and tried it first. It had the black eye in the center of the beam, the nite ize does not.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 2, 2016)

^^ now that _*is*_ normal.

No need to appologize though.


----------

